# Toro 826 model 38150 restoration



## altotbird (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello fellow Snowblowers


Just joined up the other day. OK, so here is the situation, a restoration started 2 yrs. ago and dropped .. Complete disassembly and inspection took place . Many new and recycled parts obtained Now the reassembly finally starts..
OK so this machine had typical hex axle shaft problems with poor attempt at repair by previous owner ..Loss of parts hack welding etc. 
So my desire is to get a nice picture. not drawing of complete drive . I looked at http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf but it does not cover the 38150 that I can see... Many others thou.. So my goal to get all the bits in their right places on that friction disk axle assembly now that I have all of them.


Thanks Carl


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Carl

I'm sorry your post was lost in cyberspace. Doing some year end cleaning and came across some posts that were caught in the spam filter.

.


----------

